# Both testicles swollen after neuter??



## babybun (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello again everybody!

Winston was neutered two days ago, and I'm a little worried about him. He's finally eating and hopping around like his usual self, but his private parts are a little concerning. I've searched for posts on this forum, and it looks like a lot of people have seen just one side swelling up after a neuter. 

Winston has both sides swollen, and I'm scared that this is something to worry about! I called the vet, and the receptionist said that the doctor was busy, but would call me back. 

In the meantime, has anybody else seen this? Is this normal?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you share a photo?
It depends how swollen. Hows the incision look?
But its pretty typical for one or both sides to look like the rabbit wasn't even neutered or perhaps even got a little bigger. The swelling usually goes down after a few days.


----------



## babybun (Aug 31, 2013)

The vet just called and told me to keep giving him small doses of metcam, because it will help with the swelling. He's napping right now, but when he wakes up I will try to take a picture.

Both sides are very pink and swollen, definitely looks like he was never neutered at all except for the scabbing on one of the incisions. The other incisions is barely noticeable, though!


----------



## babybun (Aug 31, 2013)

While we're still talking about post-neutering, can I ask if anybody has seen poor behavior changes after neutering? Winston is usually well behaved, but now he's quite a handful! He goes where he knows he's not supposed to, chews a lot more, and digs in his water bowl. He even flipped it once! He's never done this before!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 31, 2013)

He may be rebelling against you taking away his manhood lol. I've never spayed or neutered and my rabbits never really have behaviour issues, good luck with Winston


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 31, 2013)

One slight correction to RabbitGirl01's above post. Shouldn't that be rabbithood or bunnyhood? lol Sorry I just couldn't resist! lol 

Poor Winston! Hope he feels better soon! Once he heals from his rabbithoodectomy, he should be a happy bun once again! Able to leap tall obstacles in a single bound & play safely with the girl bunnies till his little bunny heart is content! (lol)


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 31, 2013)

I had my three neutered at the same time and Houdini´s testicles were more swollen than the other two and didn´t go down until a few days after theirs that I did end up taking him to the vet to get it checked out and he told me it can be normal for some buns to take longer. He was fine. I think they do sometimes get worse before they get better and it can take up to 6-8 weeks for their hormones to settle down after the neuter. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 31, 2013)

change of behaviour = change in level of hormones.


----------



## Troller (Sep 1, 2013)

My Conan had both testicles, or what was left of them, swollen. Also his behavior which was normally great took a turn. Hormones become a bit more active after the neuter for a period so I'd just let it ride out before worrying.


----------



## Casper_dasher (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't seen it in a rabbit but I have in dogs after sterilisation. It's like a haematoma seeing the testicles are gone. The swelling will take a while to go down eg a week or 2. Metacam will help with the inflammation though


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2013)

Our vet recommended icing twice a day with ice wrapped in a towel for 5-10 min to help with swelling. The hormone levels don't change a whole lot immediately after the neuter. He's probably acting out because he's being confined to his cage, and he's hurting.


----------



## ashley.guadarrama (Aug 21, 2022)

Chrisdoc said:


> I had my three neutered at the same time and Houdini´s testicles were more swollen than the other two and didn´t go down until a few days after theirs that I did end up taking him to the vet to get it checked out and he told me it can be normal for some buns to take longer. He was fine. I think they do sometimes get worse before they get better and it can take up to 6-8 weeks for their hormones to settle down after the neuter. Hope he feels better soon.


Hi did you seperate them? My buns one is 3yo and already neutered but hes bonded to his buddy that is 6mo and he got neutered today but idk if i should seperate them they dont seem happy apart but im warry


----------



## JBun (Aug 21, 2022)

ashley.guadarrama said:


> Hi did you seperate them? My buns one is 3yo and already neutered but hes bonded to his buddy that is 6mo and he got neutered today but idk if i should seperate them they dont seem happy apart but im warry



If they've been living together without issue prior to his neuter, I wouldn't separate them or you risk breaking that bond and will have to rebond later - provided his buddy isn't trying to hump or chase him, and isn't messing with his incision. If he is doing any of that or it's causing him stress to be with his buddy, then I would separate. But if they get along without issue, it may actually cause him more stress and affect his recovery, to be separated from his friend.

Also, regarding posting on old threads like this, it's preferred it not be done unless you're updating your own thread at a later time. It's less confusing and you're more likely to get more responses from current members, if you start your own thread with your questions. Most of the members that have commented on this old thread, are no longer active.


----------

